# WHITE ROCK | Foster Martin | 25 fl x 3 | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

334 Units , 1484 Martin Street, White Rock, BC


































https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/foster-martin1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3196 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3200 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7699 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7700 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7722 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The third tower is in the pre stage.


----------

